# What socket sizes are most needed?



## konsole (Feb 8, 2009)

From my ratchet set I am missing the following sockets...

-3 mm
-5.5 mm
-all standard larger then 3/4"
-all metric larger then 19 mm. 

Its an all shallow sockets set so I'm not interested in the deep sockets right now.
Is it worth replacing those 2 smaller metric sockets and all the others larger then 3/4" and larger then 19 mm? Do you find a more then once a decade use for them?

I know I can buy a new set pretty cheap but replacing a few sockets is alot cheaper. Also I obtained the set from somewhere with the above mentioned sockets missings so I obviously havent had a use for the missing sockets yet.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Since they are missing from your set you must have had to use them at some point. It would seem that you probably need those sizes.
The most common size for everyday use would be 1/4 & 5/16 for small nut drivers(hose clamps), 7/16, 1/2, 9/16, 5/8 for small bolts. Very seldom do I work on anything that uses a nut larger then 3/4.

The one time you need one and it's not there you be very upset.


----------



## konsole (Feb 8, 2009)

I obtained the set from somewhere, don't remember exactly were and it was missing those pieces when I first got it. Just trying to decide whats worth replacing.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, no matter how seldom you use one of the obscure sizes, when ya need it, ya need it.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a law of nature that the most needed socket size is... the one that's missing from the set.

If you have more than one set of sockets, this law applies irrespective of which set is handy at the moment.


----------



## konsole (Feb 8, 2009)

Michael Thomas said:


> It's a law of nature that the most needed socket size is... the one that's missing from the set.
> 
> If you have more than one set of sockets, this law applies irrespective of which set is handy at the moment.


Duly noted, though it seems to me that sockets in the 4-7 mm socket range usually have flat heads of philips heads to use on them as another option. I also only recall needing a size larger then 19 mm once in atleast the last 10 years. I see the 3 mm is kinda rare so I'll just skip that and also skip the sizes larger then 19mm/.75" since I havent needed them in atleast 5 years and I can just pick them up if and when I ever do.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I like getting a low quality 3/4" drive socket set for sizes larger than 3/4"
that will take care of most of your big ones. They are big enough that the poor metalurgy doesn't matter, and I'me someone who can break tools without using them the wrong way. no need for seperate metric once you get that big for most work. you may ocasionally need 13/16" and 7/8" in smaller than a 3/4" drive.
remember the sizes that work for both when you are looking for a wrench.
13mm= 1/2" (I think 12.7mm is actual)
8mm = 5/16"
19mm = 3/4"
the last 2 are dead on in so far as wrench tollerances are concerned.


----------

